# Fellow Kayakers, what do you use to manage your anchor line?



## Kayak_Fishing (Oct 27, 2011)

I wanted to get more idea's on what everyone is using for managing line. We have limited space to move around in and don't want anchor line everywhere. 

I normally reel in my anchor line with a small tie manager. Just a rectangle shaped flat plastic to wrap line around as I reel in my anchor. 

I was checking out the devices below used by the kite community. One is cheap plastic from Hong Kong, and the other appears to be a large fishing reel almost. It has ball bearings. 

I think it would make quick work of reeling in and managing line.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i just use an electrical cord spool for my anchor line. they will hold about 300 ft of 5/16 rope.
sherman


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Saw the designer of the coosa stow the excess behind his seat. How much line do you need? I liked his system.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

I wrap mine around a paint stir stick.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

I'm no kayaker but how about a planer board reel? You might even be able to clamp it in some way.
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/attachment.php?attachmentid=52999&stc=1&d=1325806450


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Not a big kayaker but I do get out on the creek once in awhile. I started using the small retractible dog leash. You can let out as much line as you want and then lock it in place. When you want to pull anchor in just unlock and it winds it self up, works for me. Good luck


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

another good idea would be one of the rope storage things they use to store ski ropes on. it is square with a handle on opsite corners and you just wind it is.
sherman


----------

